# I Am This Close To Leaving (~~) Shoudl I Stay Or Shoudl I Scrap This Hobby!?????



## EDS (Oct 16, 2004)

ok guys thanks for the advice about the t3 and i traded my broken up pede and $35 for a ft t3. soo i will got through the last couple of days for yea day 1 i get the t3 and put all my eletroincs in it a bash it around and its great i like it nothing broken .... day 2 i got to the hobby shop get a spur and a pinion for the tc3 and a pinion for the t3 and a antenna tube =$20 i get back and bash it around and lose a lower shock cap holder day 3 i bash it aorudn with out one of the lower shock holders more fun at the end of the day i broke a shock cap and a shock screw day 3 i go to the hobby shop get lower spring holders,alum shock caps,and shock screws i run it around more more fun!! day 4 i go to the track which i barely never get to go to ever lol and run my car there for liek 4 hours it was sick it was extremely fun!! i bent both cvds though but i was able to sort of bend them back! when i get home form the track i charge up the battereis again and i try to run it grrrr the motor shaft pops out to the point where the pinion deos not line up with the spur grrrr i don't run it any more that day day 5 i hurry and try to fix my rotor in my brushless motor i can't day 6 my tc3 comes this thing is freakin awesome i love the looks i try to fix my motor again agian i finally am abel to fix it to the point where i can drive it i take all teh eletroincs out of the t3 and put them in the tc3 and i drive the tc3 for about an hour man this thing is awesome day 7 (today) i charge up the batteries and slap a fan onto the ss5800 and take it out for soem bashing on my way out a wire that was on the on/off switch comes undone and touches soemthing there is a little spark i put it donw on the street and it sputers and sputers then it stops some thing is wrong with it i take it in side and its sputering so i trun it off then turn it back on but the lights don't turn on teh steering works and stuff but none of teh lights are on on the esc so i check everything out all the connections look fine i tear off the fan and keep on trying to get the lights to trun on no luck i sort of looks liek it coudl be the on/of fswitch so i cut it off no luck then one of the on/oof switch wires hits somethign and there is a quick spark no more power nothin works my theory is that my esc is fried a $164 esc fried right there this is the third thing that has been fried #1 my quasar pro #2 my duratrax stream and finally my ss5800 + esc in that one week i spent $150 !!! on parts and my tc3 now i can't run anything i am fed up i ahve spent $600+ and it has taken me 2 years to save up enoguh to run a r/c car total i have run my r/c cars for about 11 days!!!!!i am only 13 i worked 27 hours so that that week so i coudl get my tc3 and everthign i need to run both grrrrrrrr i am seriusly thinking about leaving r/c i have stayed in and kept saving and saving because the days i get my cars running are VERY fun but i now its going to be $90 to fix my esc and motor!!! wth igoing on!!! am i doing something wrong??? do i have the wrong equipment i love r/c but now i am getting the feeling that i am getting to hate it !!! wat do you gusy think shoudl i stay in and pay $90 to get my esc and motor fixed (i am not sure hwo long its going to take for me to get $90 i am ONLY 13!!!!) or should i get out and sell EVERYTHING (FT t3,tc3,xs3,3300's,) etc i NEED TO KNOW your opinions !!!.THANKS ETHAN


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

My opinion is it seems like you are very hard on your stuff.. There not bullet proof.. you have to take care of them no matter how much you play with them.
they are somewhat expensive, but at least when you break, you can replace a single part.. Not throw it out..


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

You're breaking parts that I have run for years without replacing. If you enjoy crashing or jumping off houses, you'll have to pay for it. If you're old enough to drive and the rc cars are keeping you from driving like a nut on the road, I would encourage you to stick with the hobby. You could also try getting a dirt bike or a bmx bicycle to gain an appreciation for better driving/less crashing.
-Brian


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Ethan, slow down and proofread, it's kinda hard to read what you have to say.

I understand your frustration, but you have to remember these things are not industructable. Fix what you have to this time ($90 bucks worth) and be a bit more careful with it. Don't quit completly you'll just buy the stuff again later, take it from me I've done it myself :thumbsup:.

Maybe you could buy used stuff from racers in your area???

Later, Bret


----------



## EDS (Oct 16, 2004)

BURbs: i know that they aren't bulletproof and with my t3 its the first time that i ever went off a jump i will try to be easier on my stuff but as far as driving them i am still goign to drive them everyday but i havn't and won't do anything extremely crazy and if i do i will exspect somethign to brake 

BDKElsing: I don't enjoy crashing and i don't jump my car off roofs!!! I can't drive yet and i don't ahve the moeny for a dirt bike.ANd i have to hert my self to get a better apriation for better driving?? what?? I DON't TRY TO CRASH MY CARS i try to jump good and get better at driving how am i supposed to get better at driving if i don't drive them what i am trying to say is that i only had these cars for a week and before them i didn't get much driving time so i do try to do my best at driving and jumping and not trying to brake my truck! maybe you havn't broken those parts because your a better driver then me.and have more expieriance i also don't start of useing a 5 ft jump to go off i go off a 1ft until i get the hold of it then a 1ft 6" jump when i get a hang of that i go to 2 ft and so on but at the track its a bit different i can't adjust thoughs. 

THE jet once again i don't think that these are bulletproof .I don't live near a track really the closet one is abotu 20 minutes away and i have a hard time getting there and most of the guy sare nitro guys there there is another where everybody is eletric but its 45 minutes away i do buy pretty mush everyhting used that i have. 

THANKS ETHAN


----------



## KevinDog (Sep 24, 2001)

I'm going to sound like a jerk, but.... This guys stuff is going to end up on ebay or the swap/sell. Beware.


----------



## EDS (Oct 16, 2004)

kevindog: i asked for advice not stupid comments like that i have GREAT feedback.MAYBE the stuff will end up in the swap/sell if it does i am not going to put up the esc and motor!!! maybe for liek $15 but i would tell wats wrong with it you have no right to come in here and say that i am goign rip somebody off!! thanks ethan


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

http://www.penny-arcade.com/images/2002/20021011l.gif

I do not own a FT T3, so I do not have an opinion of it. However, I would like to ask why you bought a Quasar pro and SS5800+ if you are unwilling to pay for the upkeep of an RC car that isnt made to stand the abuse that a rookie driver or lesser sportsman driver can dish out.


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i would stay into rc.... maybe you just had bad luck... like i did at first.... so i just replaced the parts with hop-ups..... and i dont bash .... so injoy the hobby.... the sharlow crew


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

smojoe said:


> http://www.penny-arcade.com/images/2002/20021011l.gif
> 
> .


 I like it


----------



## EDS (Oct 16, 2004)

smoloe: i found that if i was going to be bashing everyday that brushed wouldn't work because i don't live near a hobbyshop. and the charger it was like $65 used and the brushless system motor/esc was like $150 shipped.Ok wat do you guys suggest if i stay to cut down on costs other then me drive better? thanks ethan


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

smojoe said:


> http://www.penny-arcade.com/images/2002/20021011l.gif



Now that is frickin' hilarious!!! :lol: 

EDS, in all seriousness, I'd say that maybe RC cars of this nature *might* be a bit too advanced for the type of action you're putting them through. Remember, these are STILL toy cars.....even though the technology is making them quite advanced nowdays.

I think you should ask yourself if you really do love this hobby. If you truely do, then you'll just have to accept the fact that hardcore play WILL result in damage. RC isn't a cheap hobby.......it can be expensive to build a competitive car/truck.......and replacing parts is just part of the hobby. Just wait until you start racing with 5-10 other people on a track...and someone screws up and hacks you.....or puts you into the wall and you end up hanving major damage to your suspension.......will you just jump up and have a hissy fit???? Nah, it's racing man...a competitive sport/hobby.


----------



## EDS (Oct 16, 2004)

ok well is there anyway that i coudl cut down on costs other then me driving better? i woudl sort of liek to keep my t3 and tc3.i just want to ahve fun what is the cheapest and funniest way?thanks ethan


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

try and find an open parkinglot or field where there arent any planters, people, cars, or obstacles. Start out by just running the car back and forth, and then start running an imaginary track setting through your head (something basic). Once you have the basics down, set up some cones or corner dots and physicly run your imaginary track. Then, when you have it down, add a few more cones and make it a little harder to navigate at an okay speed. Keep changing the cone setup so that you can stay on your toes a little bit.

When at the track, try and run with just a few or no other people running so you can go at your own pace and practice your lines (the best way I have found is to limit your throttle, but thats assuming you have a computer radio). When you have some good lines down, put your throttle back up to what it would normally be, but keep off until the straights. Start pacticing when a few more people are up, but still just practice your lines. If someone who is obviously running a hotter motor then you is running, either pull off the car or just ignore that he is running. If he is good enough to run a fast car, he must be good enough to pass others.

So keep your cool, stick to your lines, apoligize if you run someone off the track, and above all else, have fun. Oh, and try and find some other people at the track who have the same car so you can talk tech and if you break, they should be willing to give you the part you broke for free or a least lower then retail (but then again, thats if you get really chummy with them)

Someone else can post what they would recommend, but this is what got me through starting to race at a track six months ago


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Sometimes its more expensive to get out. I got out last year, but I came back.


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

Eds, I'll try to be more helpful. I would suggest that you get a traxxas stinger or sealed endbell Johnson 540 motor to run in your T3. If you aren't near a track, then you're probably near a yard or a parking lot. If you have a large yard, take out the pushmower, set in on it's lowest cut, and mow a track into your yard. Practice with the T3. Start with a track about four passes wide, and practice until you can drive a track that is 2 mower widths.
If you don't have access to dirt or a yard, then get some markers (plastic plates, little orange cones, whatever) and set a couple up in an empty parking lot. Practice driving around them with your tc3 and t3 with the silver can or stinger motors. When you feel better with your skills, move up to the brushless system.
The brushless just has too much speed for a newbie driver, in my opinion. If you've got wide open spaces, it's alright to do speed runs, but for driving you'll need some skills. The silver can and stinger motors will last nearly forever (especially if you under gear them a little). Gear so that the motor is barely warm at the end of the pack, and you won't have any maintenance issues to speak of (spray the motor out with cleaner once every couple weeks).

That's all my opinion. It's great that you earned the money for these and that you're so interested in the hobby. Your first post sounds a little like you're expecting too much from them, but inexperience plus major speed can yield the same results. If you're anywhere near WV, let me know and I'll help out in any way I can.
Brian


----------



## EDS (Oct 16, 2004)

THANK you that helped alot!!! i have a BIG yard but i don't know if my parents will let me make a a track i might be able to put markers out there though i also have 1 or size parking lot and a huge parking lot near my house!and there is a base ball field close.oh yea in my yard i could sneak it a bit lower when i mow it since i mow it every week. and i will get to go to the track a little bit more often. WOW thanks for the GREAT advice !!that helps me out alot more man i wish i lived near wv but i live in colorado thansk again for the help ETHAN


----------



## Racin Rev (Apr 17, 2002)

I have the perfect solution which would give you the best of both worlds. 

1. Find a large box, large enough to put all of your gear spaciously with additional room for soft material which will protect your gear from shaking or vibration. 
2. Thoroughly clean all of your gear to insure that it is in prime condition. 
3. Place all of your clean gear in the box. Be sure to tape over batteries to prevent shorts. use wadded up newspaper, packing peanuts or gas filled plastic bags to insure that your equippment is preserved. 
4. Carefully seal the box with liberal quanities of packing tape top and bottom. 
5. Transport your box to the nearest Post Office and tell the clerk that you want to send your box first class. 
6. Carefully write my name and address on the shipping label. 
7. Pay the postage and give the postal clerk your box. 
8. Upon reciept of your box I will care for your items for you so you need not trouble yourself about them any more.
9. Stay on the thread as I will occasionally send you pictures of your equippment doing incredible feats, like successful jumps and winning races. 
10. Relax in the knowledge that your stuff is in the best of hands. 

Now, doesn't that sound like the best solution? I thought you would agree.


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

Glad it helped. I have a big yard also, but my wife has never been keen on the idea of a huge dirt pile in the yard (I'm a little nuts about the yard staying nice, too). Mowing a track into the yard works pretty well, as the grass doesn't stop growing but you can cut it low enough that the truck will still run well. Maybe step your tires up a little in size, try some dirt hawgs, mashers, or other non track tire to reduce the friction from running in grass (remember to gear down again for larger tires). You can make jumps out of plywood and store them some where that they won't be in the way (still keeping the grass alive). 

If you get tired of the track layout, wait a week and mow a different one. Demonstrate responsibility to your parents (show them that you care about not tearing up the yard, don't complain about mowing the yard, etc) and try to keep your running area out of the the part of the yard that gets used most. Generally parents will try to help out and encourage with hobbies, as they're just happy to keep their kids out of trouble. 

Let us know how it goes
Brian


----------



## EDS (Oct 16, 2004)

lol generally lol unless you spend $600 on r/c lol they aren't all that excited about r/c lol but ehh they try.yep i have some mashers right now. thanks ethan


----------



## DKJ-M3 (May 10, 2002)

Like they said, this hobby cost $, just be easier on your stuff & one key to this hobby is Maintenance. take care of your stuff & you'll have less problems. I'm not saying you, but most guys that have constant problems, do not look over there stuff or take care of it. They are not like the radia shack cars that you can just run & forget it. That's one of the reasons it's classified as a hobby, you have to work on it.


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

My best advice would be to read everything you can get your hands on! Including the xxx main tuning guide for touring cars. I've got to say that earning $600 at 13 is a huge acomplishment and better than what most teenagers spend their time doing. Now it's time to see if you can make your investment (not the money but the time spent earning it) worthwhile. High end equipment is generally intended for drivers that don't make many mistakes, or aren't supposed to anyway, and don't take the punishment of a learning curve very well. Slow down and don't be afraid to use the brakes! Practice somewhere wide open with no obstructions. And make it a point to race every once in awhile even if it's hard to get to a track. Once you're there you will find almost every racer is willing to help, either because they're really nice or because they if they can get you driving well you won't hit them and break their equipment as well as your own. good luck!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

EDS
I have the read all the posts with great interest...
I run an Indoor dirt track and for years I have seen new racers come into the hobby. They have expensive equipment with little or no idea how to maintain it or drive it in a straight line AT FIRST.... BUT.. many develop into great drivers and RC Mechanics. It has been a pleasure to watch kids like you stick with the hobby and for us to watch them grow and mature in the hobby to become some of the best drivers in our area. 
I am 45 now... I started in the hobby when I was 24.. I broke just as many parts as you are breaking. One time I blew the whole front of my buggy off from the servo forward!! I hit a curb at full speed during cold weather! The brittle frozen plastic just blew apart. We glued and glued it together everytime it broke and kept having fun!!

The point is... You have just begun to touch the surface of RC. You are learning the capabilities and weaknesses of the cars and electronics.

BE PATIENT... Read all you can about car care, Maintenance, set ups. 
Go to RC101 on this site and read it all. Other web sites also have great information to help you grow in the hobby and with your skills.

A lot of us have that great need for speed.... but our driving skills are not up to it and we break a lot of parts. Remember.. the hobby shop will sell you anything you ask for... even if it is not what you need or are ready for. When you walk in and say what can I buy to go "FASTER"... all they see is $$$$$ and will sell you anything you are willing to lay the dollar on the table for.. even if you have no idea how to use it or maintain it.
The most important thing is to have fun!!! That is what you got into the hobby for. It does not matter if you are running for fun or participating in organized racing. You are there to have fun. 
Also remember... what happens to a full size car when it hits something going 30+ MPH??? the same priciples apply with an RC Car... Flying thru the air with Huge jumps or crashing into things always have the potential to break things.

Don't give up... Just get to know your equipment, learn how to care for it properly and have fun....
Dan


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

Try to remember, RC racing is just like real racing. Its fun in the yard, but as soon as you drop it on the track, things change. You push a little harder because you want to win. When you dont win it makes you angry, especially when its your car that breaks down and you cant do anything about it. This is a hobby and you do it for fun. slow down and enjoy it.


----------

